# Algen dank Birken



## HansGlueck (13. Sep. 2020)

Hallo, gibt es noch jemanden in der Gemeinschaft der mit der nähe stehenden __ Birken kämpfen muss? 
Leider haben die Algen bei mir sehr gutes Spiel da ich derzeit mit Sicherheit ein Überfluss an Nährstoffen im Teich habe, so algt er leider auch gerade zu. Das ganze dilemma habe ich leider durch in der nähe stehenden Birken und ihren Blüten, die gefühlt das ganze Jahr etwas abgeben. Leider sind die ja so klein das hier kein Laubnetz hilft. 
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem und Ideen?


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2020)

Da es keinerlei technische Hinweise gibt, weder im Profil noch so, ist eine Verbesserung sehr schwer. 
Ich habe ein Tannennadeln Problem und kann auch kein Netz spannen.


----------



## HansGlueck (13. Sep. 2020)

Was meinst du mit technischen Hinweisen  Habe für die Verhältnisse hier einen geringeren Teich mit einer Oase Biosmart 16000. Das ist das einzige technische im Teich


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2020)

Skimmer? Wo? 
Strömung? Im Teich ja /nein. 
Der Filter ist bei deiner Frage egal.


----------



## Knarf1969 (14. Sep. 2020)

Hallo
Ich habe hier in der Tat mit vielen __ Birken zu kämpfen, die gerade tonnenweise dieses Zeug in den Teich gehauen haben. Genau die richtige Größe, um dauernd meinen Skimmer zu verstopfen. Muss den dann halt dauernd reinigen bzw. Den Teich mit dem Kescher reinigen! Wenn einem die Birken nicht selbst gehören, bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig. Will ja auch keiner um diese Jahreszeit ein Netz über den Teich spannen. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Throphol (14. Sep. 2020)

Da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten.
1.) Bäume weg. Die gehören in die Tundra - nicht hierher.
2.) Skimmer ohne Filterkorb betreiben - dafür aber ein überdimensionalen Filterbehälter dahinterschalten, den man dann nicht so oft reinigen muss. Rechnung dem Nachbarn schicken. Ich habe auch so einen Korb, der für die vielen Nadeln, die hier rieseln, reicht (30 cm Durchmesser). Er sollte bei Dir sicher größer sein.  

Gruß

Wolf


----------



## PeBo (14. Sep. 2020)

Hallo HansGlück,
auch ich habe 3 __ Birken der Nachbarn neben dem Teich:
 
Leider ist es auch bei mir so, dass die gefühlt das ganze Jahr über Dreck in den Teich werfen. Durch die Trockenheit werfen die Birken halt auch jetzt schon jede Menge Blätter in den Teich. Zur Zeit kann ich das aber noch mit dem Kescher erledigen. Aber diese kleinen Samen der Birken ärgern mich schon sehr. Das muss dann halt der Skimmer erledigen.
Im Herbst kommt das Laubschutznetz für ca. 4 Wochen drüber. Ein Algenproblem habe ich aber deshalb nicht. Mein Teich ist im Normalfall klar bis zum Boden. Das Foto ist von heute 14:00 Uhr:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Throphol (14. Sep. 2020)

Filterkorb - so groß gibt es das!

https://www.crystalponds.de/teichfilter/moving-bed-filterkorb-1/filterkorb-580/


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2020)

HansGlueck schrieb:


> der mit der nähe stehenden __ Birken kämpfen muss?





Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier in der Tat mit vielen Birken zu kämpfen





PeBo schrieb:


> auch ich habe 3 Birken der Nachbarn neben dem Teich:





Throphol schrieb:


> 1.) Bäume weg.


Bäume weg ist der allerbeste Vorschlag, der mir hier aufgefallen ist    
Darf ich Euch einen ganzen Wald als Trost anbieten, der nichts Besseres zu tun hat, als mir seine Blätter in den Teich zu schmeißen .


----------



## Ida17 (15. Sep. 2020)

Moin,

Anne, ich denke dagegen sind "unsere __ Birken" ein echtes Luxusproblem  



Throphol schrieb:


> 1.) Bäume weg. Die gehören in die Tundra - nicht hierher.


Toller Vorschlag, hält der Nachbar nur nicht viel von. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir die __ Birke eimerweise und rund um das Jahr den Sch*** ins Wasser wirft, bin ich doch froh um den Schatten den diese im Sommer spendet.
Alles wie im wirklichen Leben, gibt Vor- und Nachteile  
Eine Algenplage hatte ich nur anfangs der Saison durch Fadenalgen, Schwebealgen dagegen für kurze Zeit im Frühjahr, die mit 3-wöchiger UV-Bestrahlung gekillt wurden


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Sep. 2020)

Laßt uns also festhalten, __ Birken haben mit Algen nicht soviel zu tun.


----------



## PeBo (15. Sep. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Laßt uns also festhalten, __ Birken haben mit Algen nicht soviel zu tun.


... sind aber trotzdem lästig, wenn diese neben dem Teich stehen!


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2020)

Na, ich bin ja wenigstens so fair, und gebe zu, daß der Wald zuerst da war. 
Ich hätte meinen Teich ja auch woanders planen und bauen können . 
Ich glaube, mit Euren Bäumen war es ähnlich, oder ?


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Sep. 2020)

> Ich hätte meinen Teich ja auch woanders planen und bauen können.


Dann ist aber der Weg vom Haus zum Teich so elend weit.


----------



## troll20 (15. Sep. 2020)

Alternativ könnte man ja auch ein Haus über den Teich bauen. Dann hätte man auch gleich was für den Winter.
So als beheiztes außen Wohnzimmer mit ringsrum Glas ........


----------



## Knarf1969 (16. Sep. 2020)

Die __ Birke meines Nachbarn ist wunderschön. Sie steht auch so geschickt, dass wir beide was von haben. Er Schatten und schöne Optik, ich Blütenkram und das ganze Laub im Herbst  

Habe im Web früher mal recherchiert, wie man Bäume killt und es wie einen Unfall aussehen lässt....mein Öko-Gewissen hat aber gesiegt 

Manche Dinge muss man halt nehmen, wie sie sind


----------



## Ida17 (16. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mit Euren Bäumen war es ähnlich, oder ?


Ja, ähm... ne, oder... doch 
Jetzt so im Nachhinein hätte ich meinen Teich auch ganz woanders und irgendwie auch an sich anders bauen können, hättse wollste wärste 

An sich entstehen Algen wenn überschüssige Nährstoffe vorhanden sind. Bis sich ein Blatt in seine Einzelteile zerlegt hat, ist entweder die Alge verhungert oder hat anderswo (im Wasser bereits gelöste Nährstoffe) zu sich genommen. Werden die Blätter, Blütenrispen etc. allerdings nicht aus dem Wasser entfernt und dürfen fröhlich vor sich hin gammeln lösen sich auch somit die Nährstoffe heraus.
Also: immer schön abkeschern das ganze Zeug, hält fit und gesun. Vor allem wenn man mal die Grätsche ins Nasse macht, regt die Blutzirkulation an


----------



## HansGlueck (15. Okt. 2020)

Ich habe auch gestern hier irgendwo im Forum einen anderen Beitrag gelesen, wo darüber diskutiert wurde was der Grund für Algen sind, war auch interessant zu lesen.

Am Ende des Tages, wie auch hier festgestellt, wird es wohl der Nährstoff übeschuss sein. Mein Teich wurde auch erst im Mai angelegt. Ich war halt nur überrascht über die krasse Explosion. Ich hatte zwei Monate sogut wie garkeine Algen, wo ich gerade nach einer frischen Anlage mehr erwartet hätte und dann jetzt plötzlich diese Explosion.

Leider sind auch noch realtiv wenig Pflanzen vorhanden, ich hatte zwar viele eingesetzt aber immer mit der Bedacht (aus Erfahrungen hier aus dem Forum), das im nächsten Jahr diese deutlich rasanter wachsen und mehr Platz benötigen.

Die für mich aktuell einzige Lösung scheint jetzt im Frühjahr nochmals deutlich mehr Pflanzen zu setzen?


----------



## Knarf1969 (15. Okt. 2020)

Hallo
Du kannst doch jetzt im Herbst noch Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen. Kauf dir __ Hechtkraut und __ Wasserpest. Die nehmen beide viele Nährstoffe auf!!
LG
Frank


----------



## Turbo (15. Okt. 2020)

Salü
Bei mir haut es auch Blätter rein in den Teich.
Habe einen Ufergraben mit üpigem Besatz das vieles abhält. 
Einen guten Skimmer und überdimensionierten Filter. 
Ab und zu den Schmoder absaugen. Bei Bedarf Wasserwechsel. 
Zügig Strömung im Teich, das sich das Zeugs nicht ablagert. 

Ich habe trotz voller Sonnenlage kein Algenproblem und immer Sicht bis zum Grund. 
Mit Technik kann sehr viel automatisiert und optimiert werden.

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## PeBo (15. Okt. 2020)

HansGlueck schrieb:


> Die für mich aktuell einzige Lösung scheint jetzt im Frühjahr nochmals deutlich mehr Pflanzen zu setzen?


Gerade jetzt räumen viele ihren Teich aus!
Inseriere doch einfach mal unter „Suche“ hier im Forum (Postleitzahl nicht vergessen). Vielleicht kann ja jemand in deiner Nähe Pflanzen abgegeben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## siegbert (18. Okt. 2020)

Hallo, 

wie "Ida" schon geschrieben hat, hat alles Vor- uns Nachteile. Natürlich sind Blätter, Blüten und Äste im Wasser für die meisten Teichbesitzer keine schöne Sache. Bevor du aber jetzt gleich alle Bäume abholtzt solltest du vielleicht mal über einen anderen Filter nachdenken. Das Algenwachstum wird nur gefördert wenn die Eintragungen ungestört im Teich verrotten können und nicht entfernt werden.


----------



## Turbo (18. Okt. 2020)

Die drei __ Birken in der Nachbarschaft sind vor einigen Jahren glücklicherweise abgebrannt.  Hehe..  (ich wars nicht)
Aber Buchen sind ja auch nicht viel besser.
Bei mir kommt das Zeugs jeweils mit dem Wind in Bodennähe angeflogen.
Mein relativ stark bepflanzter Ufergraben hällt das meiste davon ab. So das Der Wind es weiterpustet.  
Kann das als Problemlöser nebst überdimensionierter Technik nur empfehlen.
Ach ja..  falls euch Birken besonders gut gefallen und ihr etwas ähnliches im Garten haben wollt. Schaut doch mal die Hänge Ulme an.
Habe eine direkt neben dem Teich. Die Blätter sind so klein, das der Skimmer und Filter damit klar kommt. (Kommt vielleicht noch auf die Gattung an)

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## HansGlueck (26. Okt. 2020)

Hier auch mal ein aktuelles Foto wie er aussieht, leider aber wohl der Filtergraben ohne Funktion. Habe dazu im Bauforum mal eine Frage gestellt.


----------

